# Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W (inkl. Vids vom Chinaböller alias CP-750W)



## Luix (20. Juni 2011)

*Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W (inkl. Vids vom Chinaböller alias CP-750W)*

Nach den ganzen Kommentaren in diversen Foren war heute endlich die Zeit gekommen das CP 750 W zu testen und sich selbst ein Bild davon machen zu können.
Das CP 750W muss sich gegen das XFX Pro 450W beweisen, die beide in der gleichen Preisklasse liegen. Eigentlich ein Klacks für das CP, oder?

Computerhardware:


Spoiler



Mainboard: Msi P43-Neo
CPU: Intel q6600 @ 3,0 Ghz; 1,26VCore
Grafikkarte: XFX Ati Radeon 6870 @Standartwerte
Msi Satellite 2 TV Karte
4 Lüfter
2 Festplatten
1 DVD Laufwerk


In diesem ersten Video messen wir die maximale Leistungsaufnahme des CP 750W: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HwwehWIV3I

Entschuldigung, dass ich mir gewisse Kommentare nicht verkneifen konnte 


Hier läuft das XFX PRO 450W im gleichem PC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLZdzsEtN58

Also an alle Billig-Netzteilkäufer: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu euren Fehlkäufen 


Wir haben noch einen weiteren Test mit dem CP-750W gestartet, in dem es 2 Ati Radeon 5770 mit Strom versorgen sollte. CPU ist ein AMD Phenom II 965 BE mit 140 Watt TDP. Non OC
Das System lief 5 Minuten unter Volllast stabil. Als wir gerade Tools ausprobierten um die größtmögliche Last zu erzeugen, mutierte das Netzteil zu einem Knallfrosch
P.S.: Wir haben noch ein 2. davon hier rumliegen.... Mal schauen ob wir das noch einmal wiederholen, sobald das 2. neue Netzteil da ist. (Aber dann mit anderer Hardware xD)

Edit: Und 2 neue Vids!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJb_oFPmT_U
Einmal in voller Länge


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOO8ZEEOr8c
Eine Kurzfassung mit besserer Perspektive


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Bitte zerlege das Netzteil und mache aussagekräftige Fotos.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Sehr hübsche Videos, vielen Dank dafür 
Echt kaum zu glauben, wie das CP sich einfach mal 100 Watt mehr genehmigt, vom wunderbaren Netzschalter mal abgesehen


> 2 Ati Radeon 5770


Wie das Netzteil wohl erst mit zwei GTX570 abgehenn würde...


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Echt kaum zu glauben, wie das CP sich einfach mal 100 Watt mehr genehmigt, vom wunderbaren Netzschalter mal abgesehen



Die Effizienz des Combat Power ist auch mehr ein schlechter Witz als dass man von Effizienz wirklich reden kann.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Das mit dem Netzschalter ist echt der Hammer... 

Wir haben das NT gerade geöffnet und können keine defekten Bauteile erkennen. Aber es hat mehrmals hintereinander geknallt.

Wenn uns jemand sagen kann, welche Bauteile es gewesen sein könnten, dann löten wir sie mal heraus und schauen sie uns genauer an (Natürlich gäbe es dann auch Bilder davon)


Ingesamt haben wir drei XFX 450W bestellt, geliefert wurden bisher aber erst zwei. Sowie das dritte eingetroffen ist, geht es in die zweite Runde und diesmal von vorn herein ein Video mitlaufen.

Aber die Nummer war schon echt cool. Ich war gerade dabei die Leistungsaufnahme recht euphorisch anzusagen und kurz nachdem ein Spitzenwert von ca. 600 Watt auf dem Display angezeigt wurde, ist das CP750W kaputt gegangen...
...Nachdem wir den ersten Schreck verdaut haben, sind wir drei in jubel und gelächter ausgebrochen  So viel Spaß hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr, wenn wir uns mit Hardware beschäftigt haben 

Luix hat gerade die Bilder auf den PC gehauen und dann stelle ich sie auch sofort rein:


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Die Platine sieht schon gut durchgeschüttelt aus.


----------



## Philipus II (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Zumindest die Platine scheint schwer beschädigt, das ist klar zu erkennen.
Was aber Ursache und was Auswirkung des Abrauchens war weis ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Kann man aus der Ferne auch nicht wirklich sagen.
Einfach mal zu einem Netzeilmitarbeiter schicken.


----------



## Luix (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Wir haben noch was Lustiges beim CP 750W gefunden. (Und dadurch wissen wir auch, wie sie auf 4 12V Rails kommen...)


----------



## TBF_Avenger (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

...und auf dem Kondensator steht noch "Q.C. passed"


----------



## poiu (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Ich wil dir nicht denn Tag verderben, aber dein verbrauchsmessgerät kannst du gleich entsorgen:

so wie das sehe ist das doch das hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...kleine-bilder-1612-picture331113-pict0113.jpg

das hat bei Stiftung Warentest mit mangelhaft abgeschnitten, ich hatte das teil auch hier und da ist Pi ma  genauer


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

So, wir haben nun doch die defekten Teile lokalisieren können. Die Bauteile an und unter dem Kühlkörper, der neben den beiden großen Kondensatoren "Q.C passed" ist, sehen ein wenig komisch aus.

Morgen werden wir sie mal rauslöten um einen besseren Blick darauf zu bekommen.

EDIT: 



> Ich wil dir nicht denn Tag verderben, aber dein verbrauchsmessgerät kannst du gleich entsorgen


 
Für uns war es nicht relevant, den genauen Verbrauch zu ermitteln, sondern den Unterschied aufzuzeigen. 
Wenn ich Verbrauchsangaben auf die Nachkommastelle genau messen wollte, hätte ich auch andere Messmethoden herangezogen. 

Und wenn ich jetzt Anhand der Effizienzwerte die Angaben gegenrechne, geht das ganze sogar auf... Ob die angezigten Werte nun korrekt sind oder nicht...

EDIT2: Vom Gehäuse sind es die selben Geräte. Hab das Teil noch bei Luix, schaue morgen aber mal, von welchen Hersteller es ist. Es ist definitiv ein anderer wie in dem Test, aber die Technik darin wird wohl die gleiche sein...


----------



## poiu (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

es geht nicht um nachkomma stellen, das Messgerät liefert komplett falsche werte siehe eurer Video 1 min 2:40 das ist auch die Erklärung (Probleme mit Phi Werten).

ich hatte mit dem Messgerät und einem Marken NT 27W soft off verbrauch  mit einem guten Messgerät waren es dann korrekte 2,7W

da Combat ist immer noch Grotte keine Frage, siehe auch Erzbarons Test hier im Forum


----------



## biohaufen (20. Juni 2011)

Luix schrieb:
			
		

> Nach den ganzen Kommentaren in diversen Foren war heute endlich die Zeit gekommen das CP 750 W zu testen und sich selbst ein Bild davon machen zu können.
> Das CP 750W muss sich gegen das XFX Pro 450W beweisen, die beide in der gleichen Preisklasse liegen. Eigentlich ein Klacks für das CP, oder?
> 
> Computerhardware:
> ...



Bin auch von dem CP 750 zum Cougar CMX 550 umgestiegen denn das CP ist abgeraucht abgesehen davon dass es beim auspacken schon stinkt xD das Cougar ist so leise und effizient dagegen !


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Das CMX ist zwar nur Bronze aber sonst ein super Netzteil und ein Qualitäts- Netzteil was man ja vom CP nicht sagen kann.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*



poiu schrieb:


> es geht nicht um nachkomma stellen, das Messgerät liefert komplett falsche werte siehe eurer Video 1 min 2:40 das ist auch die Erklärung (Probleme mit Phi Werten)


 
Jetzt zieh dich bitte nicht an den angegeben Werten hoch. Hab gerade noch erklärt, dass es um die differenz durch die Effizienzwerte geht.

*Und darum, die Teile einfach just 4 Fun hoch zu jagen. Aber wie schon im Startbeitrag erwähnt, ist das erste CP750W früher abgeraucht als uns lieb war. *

Nun müssen wir erstmal auf das letzte NT warten, da sonst kein "Ersatz" mehr vorhanden ist.

EDIT: 



> Das CMX ist zwar nur Bronze aber sonst ein super Netzteil und ein Qualitäts- Netzteil was man ja vom CP nicht sagen kann.


 
Das XFX Pro 450W ist auch nur Bronze, aber bei einem Kaufpreis von 40€ geht das io. Und man kann davon ausgehen, dass es nicht abrauchen wird...


----------



## HAWX (20. Juni 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:
			
		

> das CP ist abgeraucht abgesehen davon dass es beim auspacken schon stinkt !



Wundert dich das?

Solche NT's möchte man nicht mal geschenkt bekommen


----------



## biohaufen (20. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Wundert dich das?
> 
> Solche NT's möchte man nicht mal geschenkt bekommen



Nein aber das Cougar hat nicht gestunken es war ne schöne Stoff Tüte dabei und was heißt nur 80 Plus Bronze, dass ist billig dafür das es noch KM hat... Ich sag nur bQ Preise ! Hab's für 75 bekommen, außerdem hatte mein altes Cp 750 nicht mal so viel Power um mein i7 zu starten! Es musste erst 4 mal versuchen den pc anzubekommen !!! Außerdem wissen wir doch alle das CP750 hat 20 Minus Rostiges Eisen nicht 80 Plus lach


----------



## HAWX (20. Juni 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:
			
		

> Nein aber das Cougar hat nicht gestunken es war ne schöne Stoff Tüte dabei und was heißt nur 80 Plus Bronze, dass ist billig dafür das es noch KM hat... Ich sag nur bQ Preise ! Hab's für 75 bekommen, außerdem hatte mein altes Cp 750 nicht mal so viel Power um mein i7 zu starten! Es musste erst 4 mal versuchen den pc anzubekommen !!! Außerdem wissen wir doch alle das CP750 hat 20 Minus Rostiges Eisen nicht 80 Plus lach



Ich hab nichts von nur "80 Plus Bronze" gesagt

LC-Power stinken übrigens auch(achja eine meiner Jugendsünden)


----------



## biohaufen (20. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nichts von nur "80 Plus Bronze" gesagt
> 
> LC-Power stinken übrigens auch(achja eine meiner Jugendsünden)



Aber der 20 Minus Rostiges Eisen war lustig ! Ja ich sag ja ein mal Billignetzteil und nie wieder!


----------



## HAWX (20. Juni 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der 20 Minus Rostiges Eisen war lustig ! Ja ich sag ja ein mal Billignetzteil und nie wieder!



So schauts aus
Wobei ich sagen muss, das mein LC-Power nicht kaputt gegangen ist. Ich hatte einfach Angst um meine Komponenten, nachdem ich mich etwas mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt hatte.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

In wie weit waren den die Werte von dem LC-Power erlogen?

Wenn man sich das CP750W anschaut und der OEM-Hersteller das selbe Layout und die Bestückung als 400W-NT verkauft bekommt man schon ein wenig Angst. 
Und eine leichte agression gegen den Hersteller Inter Tech, weil er so dreist "sein darf" und Werte angibt, die Augenwischerei sind.


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*



> Und darum, die Teile einfach just 4 Fun hoch zu jagen. Aber wie schon im Startbeitrag erwähnt, ist das erste CP750W früher abgeraucht als uns lieb war.



wollte es nur erwähnen  

für eine schnelle aktion wirklich super 

seit froh, Erzbaron hat für seinen Test drei Stück gekauft, manche haben wohl das auspacken nicht überlebt 



> Und eine leichte agression gegen den Hersteller Inter Tech, weil er so dreist "sein darf" und Werte angibt, die Augenwischerei sind.



aktuell bringen die denn Crap as 400W nochmal mit austauschbaren Lüfter, ich wette die Lüfter eben länger als die Netzteile


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Wie ist da eigentlich die rechtliche Frage?
Kann man einen Hersteller verklagen, dessen Produkt mit falschen Angaben verkauft wird und infolge des Betriebes andere Hardware beschädigt wird?
Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern dass auf dem Netzteil ein Aufkleber drauf ist der davor warnt es zu benutzen.


----------



## facehugger (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie ist da eigentlich die rechtliche Frage?
> Kann man einen Hersteller verklagen, dessen Produkt mit falschen Angaben verkauft wird und infolge des Betriebes andere Hardware beschädigt wird?


 Das würde mich auch mal interessieren...

Gruß


----------



## Philipus II (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Verkürzte Darstellung:

Den Hersteller zu verklagen ist grundsätzlich möglich. Das Problem ist, dass zwischen dir und dem Hersteller i.d.R. kein Kaufvertrag besteht, daher scheiden Ansprüche aus einem Vertragsverhältnis weitgehend aus. Die Produkthaftung ist ein ziemlich kompliziertes Feld- aufwändig und bei einem PC Netzteil wohl nicht wirklich lohnend. Viele Hersteller verstecken sich zudem im Ausland und sind damit faktisch kaum zu erreichen. Ich würds daher lassen.
Sinnvoller ist es, den Händler zu belangen. Zum einen ist der meist der schwächere Gegner. zum anderen hat der seinen Sitz in Deutschland.
Grundsätzlich ist der Händler verpflichtet, dir ein mangelfreies Gerät zu liefern. ein Combat Power 750 ist wohl kein mangelfreies Produkt: Es bringt nicht die beworbene Leistung.
Ein abgerauchtes Netzteil ist daher ein ganz normaler Fall der gesetzlichen Sachmängelhaftung. Dem Käufer stehen die ganz normalen Rechte (Nachbesserung, möglicherweise Schadensersatz und später Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag) zu.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Juni 2011)

Was "könnte" man mit dem CP denn betreiben? Einen PII!?


----------



## HAWX (21. Juni 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Was "könnte" man mit dem CP denn betreiben? Einen PII!?



Für nen Atom wird es reichen


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Was "könnte" man mit dem CP denn betreiben? Einen PII!?


 
Ein USB Tischventilator.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Ich glaube das CP würde auch relativ zeitig mit dem "Netzschalter" auf 0 abrauchen


----------



## lu89 (21. Juni 2011)

Das einzige, was an den Dingern manchmal zu gebrauchen ist, ist der Lüfter . Ich habe ja auch so meine Erfahrungen mit No-Name Netzteilen im Zweit-Pc gemacht und kann eure Erfahrungen  nur bestätigen.
@ TE: Ich würde aber aufpassen, so ein billig Nt kann ganz  schnell die restliche Hardware beschädigen.


----------



## watercooled (21. Juni 2011)

Wobei hier die betonung auf "manchmal" liegt 

Test ist aber gelungen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*



lu89 schrieb:


> @ TE: Ich würde aber aufpassen, so ein billig Nt kann ganz schnell die restliche Hardware beschädigen.


 
Ich glaube, dass kleine Risiko will der Besitzer des zweiten Testsystems eingehen. Wie sagt man so schön: "No Risk No Fun" 

Aber da das zweite Testsystem schon ein CP750W zerschossen hat und keine deffekte an der Hardware enstanden sind, hoffe ich nur, dass es auch ein zweites mal gut geht. Besonders weil die zweite GraKa seinem kleinsten Bruder gehört und der bestimmt Amok laufen würde, wenn er deswegen nicht mehr zocken kann 


@watercooled: Das erste Vid hat Luix so aus dem Stehgreif gemacht, ohne Vorbereitung... Aber beim dem von dem XFX hat er zweimal neu Anfangen müssen, da er sich am Anfang total versprochen hat. Zum Glück ist das kichern im Hintergrund nicht zu hören


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Sry für doppelpost...

...*ABER *wir uppen gerade die Videos von dem zweiten CP750W wo gut zu erkennen ist, wie es in die Luft geht 

Wie werden sie jetzt sofort in den Startbeitrag einbinden und euch dann nochmal bescheid geben, wenn sie drin stehen.


EDIT:

*Bitte die Vids aus dem Startbeitrag voten und kommentieren da "klein shorty*" *uns die Hits klauen will!!!  *


----------



## Poempel (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

hab gleich mal nen  gegeben 

hat es die Hardware überlebt?

PS: bei der video beschreibung ist ein kleiner fehler drin:

System:

Asus M4A79 Deluxe
AMD Phenom II X4 *96*5BE 125W TDP (non OC)
AMD-ATI Radeon 5770 Crossfire (non OC)


----------



## facehugger (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Is ja der Burner im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes... Ich hoffe ebenfalls, das eure HW noch lebt

Gruß


----------



## Luix (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*



Poempel schrieb:


> hat es die Hardware überlebt?
> 
> PS: bei der video beschreibung ist ein kleiner fehler drin:



Hardware hat überlebt!

Der Fehler ist aber nicht bei unseren Vids!

*Bitte die Vids aus dem Startbeitrag voten und kommentieren da "klein shorty*" *uns die Hits klauen will!!!  (Er hat mir und meinem Bruder auch noch die CPs empfohlen  )*


----------



## klein shorty (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

nja hits will ich nit klauen weil die mich nicht wirklich jcuken 

und zu dem empfehlen ich hatte damals auch nur geguckt da noch nix aussagekräftiges gefunden und ihr wolltet das dann auch haben 

aber es war ein fehler meins geht auch zurück


----------



## Poempel (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

hmm naja jetz haben beide ein


----------



## Sars (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

klein shorty dan sag doch mal genau warum du das vid hier verlinkt hast das würde mich dan mal interessieren!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Aber das beste ist das timing von meinem Kommentar:

"Was? Du meinst das sch**** Apple Ge... Knall, Bäng, Bumm..."  Einfach zu geil...


----------



## Sars (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Da das ablöten (wie auf dem Bild gezeigt) zu mühseelig ist, nehmen wir am Freitag eine Flex mit Schruppscheibe und "entlöten" die Platine damit...


----------



## Luix (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

.... und wenn es komplett entlötet ist, geht das Netzteil in Garantie ^^


----------



## klein shorty (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*



Sars schrieb:


> klein shorty dan sag doch mal genau warum du das vid hier verlinkt hast das würde mich dan mal interessieren!


 lass mich ma überlegen weil ich das aufgenommen habe und euch per email geschickt habe und dabei festgestellt habe das das iphone das dann auf 360 runter rändert deswegen dann die 720p version nochma hochgeladen damit ihr das mit der ordentlichen quali habt naja


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*



Luix schrieb:


> .... und wenn es komplett entlötet ist, geht das Netzteil in Garantie ^^


 
Aber erst, wenn das andere zurück ist. Der Hersteller wird es bestimmt nicht lustig finden, wenn wir ihm ein "proffesionel" demontiertes NT in Garantie schicken  
Würde mich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn die Einzelteile dann in der laufenden Produktion wiederverwendet würden 

Am Freitag bringe ich dann die Flex mit... Morgen ist ja schon wieder ein Feiertag... Aber wenn euch das nicht stört, können wir das auch gerne morgen schon machen!


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

Für sowas gibt es Heißluftföns  .


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Für sowas gibt es Heißluftföns  .



Stimmt, aber das wäre ja zu einfach und macht nicht so viel Spaß


----------



## Sars (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W*

also ich hätte nix dagegen aber was werden dan unsere nachbarn denken xD
die regen sich ja bei meiner musik schon immer aus


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Combat Power 750 Watt vs XFX PRO 450W (inkl. Vids vom Chinaböller alias CP-750W)*

Da es hier immer wieder anfängt zu Regnen verschieben wir das "entlöten" auf morgen.
Man könnte das NT auch bei mir im trockenen entlöten aber wir haben keine Lust erst zu mir zu gehen...


----------



## biohaufen (22. Juli 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:
			
		

> Da es hier immer wieder anfängt zu Regnen verschieben wir das "entlöten" auf morgen.
> Man könnte das NT auch bei mir im trockenen entlöten aber wir haben keine Lust erst zu mir zu gehen...



Und habt ihr es jetzt schon gemacht?!?


----------

